# Coolest Cafe Culture Cities



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm curious as to where people think is the most exciting city/area for coffee. Berlin seems really interesting and packed full of roasters/cafes and I'm really keen to go, but there's plenty of other fantastic roasters and cafes around the world. I thought Dublin was really cool, and I always enjoy a visit to London. Plenty of Scandi countries look promising too.

Perhaps some folks who are better traveled than I could impart their thoughts, I'd be keen to hear them!

TLDR: If you could visit one place to drink at some of the best cafes, where would you go?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I might be tempted by Melbourne - if I could visit anywhere - I've never been though so it's just from hearing about it from various people.

Copenhagen, has a fair few good cafes and I've enjoyed visiting it a few times (as I sometimes have to go for work).

Amsterdam, also has quite a few good places and a nice vibe. I'm hoping to go again soon.

I'd go to Tim Wendelboe's place in Oslo as well - don't know if there are other places there but I'd like to visit Oslo and combined with his cafe seems to make it worthwhile.

Interested to hear other thoughts.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> I might be tempted by Melbourne - if I could visit anywhere - I've never been though so it's just from hearing about it from various people.
> 
> Copenhagen, has a fair few good cafes and I've enjoyed visiting it a few times (as I sometimes have to go for work).
> 
> ...


I'm usually in Amsterdam a couple of times a year, can I ask what Cafes you'd recommend?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jon_Foster said:


> I'm usually in Amsterdam a couple of times a year, can I ask what Cafes you'd recommend?


Sure. I haven't been for a few years - I think last time I went I went to and enjoyed Scandinavian Embassy and Lot 61 (and other places that I just happened across). This is probably more up to do date info, as I keep meaning to head back but haven't gotten there yet


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> Sure. I haven't been for a few years - I think last time I went I went to and enjoyed Scandinavian Embassy and Lot 61 (and other places that I just happened across). This is probably more up to do date info, as I keep meaning to head back but haven't gotten there yet


Thanks! I'll check those out when I'm there in the Summer


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I would give a thumbs up to Berlin. There seemed to be decent places everywhere.

Sadly have to rule out my home city of Birmingham. It's just not quite there. We have some great cafes, but not the culture.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

California would be on my list for sure; specifically San Fran, San Diego and Santa Cruz. All seem to have huge speciality coffee scenes and a friend who goes there reasonably often says its great. I'd also add Tokyo to the list.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Im thinking of doing a 1 day Ryanair special this summer to a 'coffee' city.

Berlin, or something Nordic I was imagining, but i shall follow this thread closely.

--------------

In the spirit of sharing,

Blacklist Coffee in Bordeaux is worth a visit for coffee and cake if you are nearby

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g187079-d6750792-Reviews-Black_List_Cafe-Bordeaux_Gironde_Nouvelle_Aquitaine.html


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Me to. Amsterdam I would like to go, well everywhere would be good.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Amsterdam and Berlin are two of my fav European cities. Both have great café culture.

I've been to dam many times but there are so many cafés it's hard to pick out one, as I rarely visit the same ones twice. You can barely go wrong and it depends whether you want a pure coffee café or an eetcafe which is more food orientated.

Haarlem is also a really nice city a short drive from dam. Great cathedral and more excellent cafés and eateries....well worth a visit.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Utrecht > Amsterdam, for me (my wife's Dutch - I spend a lot of time there). Too many tourists in Amsterdam, I just don't enjoy spending time there any more. Utrecht, on the other hand, still has plenty of really good cafes, good food scene and way, way more relaxed. Mind you, i'll be there for Koningsdag this year - somehow doubt that'll be "relaxed".


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Interesting shouts, thanks! I'll have to pay Amsterdam (and Utrecht!) a visit in the future. I played a gig there a few years ago, but it was very much a quick stop over and it was a shame I didn't get time to take advantage of the opportunity. It was fun trying to navigate the streets in a van, mind you!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

West coast USA would be interesting too. I enjoyed the offerings in New York a few years ago, but I'll have to add California to the list too!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

ohms said:


> Utrecht > Amsterdam, for me (my wife's Dutch - I spend a lot of time there). Too many tourists in Amsterdam, I just don't enjoy spending time there any more. Utrecht, on the other hand, still has plenty of really good cafes, good food scene and way, way more relaxed. Mind you, i'll be there for Koningsdag this year - somehow doubt that'll be "relaxed".


My mum's from Utrecht! I try and visit a couple of times a year. There are some really good speciality coffee shops there, but since the Tour de France passed through tourism has gone crazy don't you think? I can barely walk down de Oudergracht now as there crowds are crazy, 10 years ago it was such a different city.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:


> I'm usually in Amsterdam a couple of times a year, can I ask what Cafes you'd recommend?


Bocca

White Label

Scandinavian Embassy

4850

Caffenation Amsterdam


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

johnbudding said:


> I'm curious as to where people think is the most exciting city/area for coffee. Berlin seems really interesting and packed full of roasters/cafes and I'm really keen to go, but there's plenty of other fantastic roasters and cafes around the world. I thought Dublin was really cool, and I always enjoy a visit to London. Plenty of Scandi countries look promising too.
> 
> Perhaps some folks who are better traveled than I could impart their thoughts, I'd be keen to hear them!
> 
> TLDR: If you could visit one place to drink at some of the best cafes, where would you go?


Amsterdam is always a good call.

Berlin has more speciality coffee shops than you could visit in a month!

London likewise, although I am often disappointed in the quality.

I've went to Copenhagen last month and again so much choice, a few disappointing coffee's but also some knockout ones.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> I might be tempted by Melbourne - if I could visit anywhere - I've never been though so it's just from hearing about it from various people.
> 
> Copenhagen, has a fair few good cafes and I've enjoyed visiting it a few times (as I sometimes have to go for work).
> 
> ...


Lived in Melbourne for seven years, amazing coffee culture, very well developed, brilliant choice and pretty much impossible to get a bad coffee almost anywhere as standards are high.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

aaronb said:


> Bocca
> 
> White Label
> 
> ...


Thanks man, can't wait for my next trip!


----------



## Julian (Jun 4, 2017)

johnbudding said:


> I'm curious as to where people think is the most exciting city/area for coffee. Berlin seems really interesting and packed full of roasters/cafes and I'm really keen to go, but there's plenty of other fantastic roasters and cafes around the world. I thought Dublin was really cool, and I always enjoy a visit to London. Plenty of Scandi countries look promising too.
> 
> Perhaps some folks who are better traveled than I could impart their thoughts, I'd be keen to hear them!
> 
> TLDR: If you could visit one place to drink at some of the best cafes, where would you go?


I'm originally from NZ and I can vouch for good coffee in NZ, you can find it most anywhere - the coffee scene in NZ has been good for many years. Currently I live in Budapest Hungary and the coffee scene is very good here too. I used to live in London and always found it hard to find good coffee - it is around but you have to search out the good places (unlike NZ where you can usually just walk down the street and find a good place). Amsterdam used to be difficult (for me) to find good coffee places but it seems there are more good places than there used to be. One of the best coffees I ever had was in Toronto in Canada (a Chinese guy working a Slayer - he was really good). In short most big cities these days seem to have something good if you search. Haven't been to Berlin myself but I have friends there who like the coffee - perhaps if you go to Berlin you can make a round trip to Budapest as well - it is a nice place to visit (imho).


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

San Francisco gets my vote. Lots of great coffee shops, coffee culture and roasters.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

So I'm going to do Amsterdam/Berlin this year.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Melbourne leads the pack. By far.

Then Sydney, London, Berlin, and Dublin.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'd add Stockholm to your (ever growing) list too.

They've got some stand-out cafes (Drop/Johan&Nystrom spring to mind).

I'd second (or third etc.) the recommendation for Copenhagen - both for the coffee and the city more generally


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Ones I've experienced.

London

San Francisco

New York

People I know and trust recommend.

Melbourne

Tokyo

Reykyavik

Wellingon


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Jon_Foster said:


> Thanks man, can't wait for my next trip!


I'd add CT Coffee & Coconuts

I had the best coffee there (visited 2 times) of more of a dozen of coffee shops.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Berlin has more decent coffee than you can throw a stick at. Munich was great too.

I'm also going to throw in Glasgow, which I have a real soft spot for.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Some great suggestions here, thanks everyone!


----------



## bear102 (Jun 2, 2017)

Delft just outside amsterdam is great too..

I would definitely rule out Madrid, possibly the worst place I've visited with work in terms of getting a good coffee .. unless anyone can enlighten me!

I know its easy to say.. but Italy's caffe culture is just exceptional, my wife ran the marathon a couple of weeks ago in Rome and I saw her 4-5 times and each time had an espresso with the locals at a bar nearby. Every time I felt part of it, drinking with the locals/police/ambulance/army just everyone. What a great way to enjoy coffee.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

johnbudding said:


> Some great suggestions here, thanks everyone!


I'm free most of May. We could do a Coffee bender,haha


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Tokyo is worth a try









I would think Oslo has the highest concentration of speciality shops / best coffee in Northern Europe.

Copenhagen is nice but IMHO selection can seem limited and/or repetitive, and finding a decent espresso can be quite hard. Outside a few shops the staff could care less about the coffee. It is improving though, the latest addition of Andersen & Maillard is very good but as usual indifferent service like elsewhere in the city. Most cafes also have quite limited opening hours or it's hard to find available seats.

I had really good time in Bucharest (which I describe in this thread), probably not most people's idea of a coffee destination but definitely off the beaten path! Very dedicated and friendly baristas, cheap and excellent coffee. I think in a lot of Eastern European countries never had 2nd wave of coffee, so 3rd wave found real acceptance there. The amount of development in just 2-3 years has been astounding.


----------

